# Ever had an animal(or in my case multiple) put down without your knowing/being able to say goodbye?



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Today was supposed to be a normal school day. Wake up at 6:15, shower, get ready, and out the door within an hour.

I get to school, complete all of courses for the day.

Little did I know my father and grandfather were doing what they wanted to do for a while, having 2-of-3 of my cats euthanized. These cats were perfectly healthy. One did have the "early-onset old age bowel syndrome," however other than that they were normal. I think they were gonna be 12 this year. Sweet sweet cats.

What pains me is I didn't even get a chance to say goodbye.

More so I feel incredibly bad, because one of them I practically kicked across the room last night after it hopped on me, sinking its claws into my foot. The other wanted to go outside this morning, however being busy at the time i just ignored him.

Little did I know as soon as I went to school he was going to have them killed.

Even more upsetting is that when he told me what he did, he had a smile on his face, he was happy they were dead.

The only thing is, I have that benefit of being almost 17, so in another year and a bit, I can more far far away from him.

I am sorry, I need somewhere to vent. This has me at a loss for words/numb. Sad part is, I know he did it as a way to get back at me for not siding with him in this ongoing divorce between mother and father.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That's awful.

Being a lifelong cat owner, I can tell you that cats forgive all sorts of bumps and trips and such almost instantly. Your cats knew that you loved them.

Is the third one safe? Should you move it to your mom's house?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry for your loss speciel this way 
once I had a dog that had to be send to the dog heaven by my ordre 
but I cuoldn´t be there …...........never again I will do it with out being there

Dennis


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Elizabeth: I think he knows that its in his best interest not to touch it, otherwise, not to poke fun at your comment Dennis, but I would be sending him to "Human Heaven"...

Thanks guys.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

terrible… just terrible… my heart goes out to you… animals love us unconditionally… people, on the other hand…sometimes "jerk" is just too nice a term for some of them.
Ghandi said "the gretness of a nation and it's moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated." Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

That is truly awful. I can't imagine any parent, whatever the circumstances, being so cruel. Are YOU safe?


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Ella: Thanks. Yes, Gandi was a wise man. 
-Side note: Cape Cod huh, what part, if I may ask? I have family in Eastham.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Pierce: That is also up in the wind… grandfather nearly broke my jaw in December, threatening me with a black eye if I didn't stop fighting with my father. MY father has currently given me two psych evals, because I wouldn't condone to his idiotic behavior(once after my mother called the cops on the day of that incident.) And I am constantly being told i am going to a Foster home… so yea, still up in the air on my safety. Not a boring life, huh?


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry about your cats and the bad situation that you are in. Just hold on another year and you can walk out that door and never have to see them again. Is there any chance that you would be able to find another place to live? Under certain conditions, a court can rule you independent of your parents and give you the right to leave and go anywhere you want.


----------



## rastus (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't consider myself a cat lover, but that was a terrible thing to do. Stay safe, and good luck!!

Paul


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

That royally sucks! Sorry to hear about your cats.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Newbie, Hang tough buddy. I left home at 16 and never went back. I finished High School on my own working a swing shift job in the process. My home life was not safe at all. I met and married my wife at 18 and after 38 years it gets better every day. Some people are just not meant to have kids. Having said that you are getting to the age where you can start making your own decisions and if they do not want you It is your life to make it what you will. Go to school and get a education and keep working hard. You only need to believe in yourself for all the good things that will come your way. Life is not always fair but if you believe in yourself you will be amazed at what can happen. By the way sorry about your cats, the day I walked out was when I came home from school and my sperm donor had hung my dog from the cloths line for me to find.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Its one of those situations Paris, where, Im between a rock and a hard place. I could always move back to just outside of Boston(Braintree to be specific,) with my mother. Trouble is, I would be leaving all of my friends behind, unfortunately.

Unfortunately also, when my father went into the divorce, he made sure to ensure I could never change my mind about living with him, by discrediting me(So I cant testify against his attrocities) though saying that I am, what essentially surmounted to, special needs. This can't be far more from the truth. I do have a touch of Asperger's, which essentially makes you socially awkward, however, its claimed that individuals such as Einstein, Jefferson, etc, had it in varying degrees too. However I function like everybody else. I wouldnt be taking a good chunk of honours and college courses(in highschool, called Early Enrollment) if I were special needs. My IQ falls somewhere I think around 115(they never truely gave us a number and said "this is your score" but that number sounds firmilar)(Online tests place me at 117, so its not entirely impossible,) so its not exactly that either. We are working on this however. I hope he dug a deep enough hole to bury him and his crazy family in.

We shall see.

Also, as to safety, this just dawned on me, earlier, he and I nearly got into a shouting match, because I simply asked him to not text while driving, particularly with me in the car. I said if he wants to kill himself, go ahead, by I still like my life, thanks. Moments later, a kid crossed the street 50 metres infront of the car, my father barely looked up… scary.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Bubby: Unfortunately my father being a Cop in this town, he thinks he is above the law, and on a couple occasions threatened to blow their brains out with his service pistol; once threatening me too. That also means if I walk out he will have his buddies looking for me. Sorry to hear about the dog on the clothes line; At that point I would have practiced my line drives with the sperm donour. It wouldnt be golf balls either; no more kids though, lol…


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats a horrible thing to do. I imagine it would be difficult for me not to use some woodworking tools on my father


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I can't begin to tell you how mad that makes me, I can't imagine how you feel. If I was in that situation, I would be the one calling social services for myself, looking to be put in a foster home. Just call them up and tell them that you fear for your life, especially after an incident like that… Let them squirm for a while under the scrutiny of family services. 
At 16/17 you shouldn't have to much trouble becoming an emancipated minor either, should you so choose.You might be surprised at the amount of programs available. You might find a lot of support through your local social service agencies, if you find the right people to talk to. being in the foster system is not all bad. there are benefits. You will be able to get a lot of financial help, should you wish to continue your education. As an emancipated minor you would be able to join the military service as well. Free room and board for a while until you get your act together.

Killing animals for no reason is a sign you should NOT ignore. I don't think you will have any problem convincing a judge or social service worker into looking into this further.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm sorry your going through this man. I was thinking military as well. I went in the AF at 18 and it was a good way to grow up and get stable.


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Cop, Bravado, and Gun Wow, what a combo, yeah, guys make good sperm donors but do not always make good Dads. The only good thing for me is I knew exactly what *NOT *to do with my kids. My son bought the house right across the street from us just so he could stay close and my daughter is 1 block away. I get to see my grandkids every day whenever I want and it does not get better than that. So, I guess I should thank my sperm donor for the lessons he taught me in how not to be a Dad. Just keep a low profile and work hard and you will turn out fine, lots of good examples not to follow for you.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Jay: Debated it, however can you just see the headlines now "Teen chases father around with Cordless Circular Saw" lol.

Putnam: Unfortunately social services seems to be a bit skewed in RI. When my grandfather assaulted me, and they had me hospitalized for a "mental breakdown"(that was because after my mother called 911, my father's buddies showed up, and he essentially said "Hey guys, I know you got called here for assault, however I want you to forget about that, and have him hospitalized") when I was actually attended to 24/7 by an armed guard(embarrassing, although they saw through it.) Anyway, the guy essentially said "Don't worry about this" to my father. I was dismissed like my pains werent real. So I dont have much confidence in the RI DCYF/DSS.
--By the time this is all over, I do hope he loses his job once all the stuff that he has done(my mother apparently has stories of him intimating people and essentially stalking them waiting for a screw up.)

One point she brought up however, is the 2 that died were brother and sister(same litter) so in a way, they came into this world together, they left, granted not at their time, together; Atleast thats comforting. Not much however.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

It would be hard to leave your friends but if it becomes too dangerous to live with your "sperm donour", call social services and get out fast. You can always keep in contact with your friends throught facebook, email, and phone. (I know it's not the same but it's better than living in fear/danger) If you really want to get back at him for what he has done (without doing something illegal), you can always make an anonomous call to internal affairs and tell them everything he has done in the last 5 years.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Wayne: Thanks. I am actually thinking about it. However I will say, that If I do decide to go in, I would probably do so after college; So I could go in as an Officer.

Bubby:Yea Idiots with Guns really don't make good combos… Then again this is the guy that was gonna put on his application for the police force that he had a learning disability. lol.
-- Yea I definitely know what not to do. Then again this kind of narcissism is big in the family: Let me tell you a story: When my grandfather was in this 30s-40s, or so, married, his father said "Ill sell you this house for a dollar, in exchange I be guaranteed a home for life." Fine. Well 10-20 years later, he sells the house for hundreds of thousands. While his father is in Florida on vacation. He moves his father to an elderly home, which HE has to pay for. 
-----------It goes to show the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

True Paris. I am thinking about calling IA. Trouble is, IA really doesnt have a branch in this town. Its a 30 man department. Thus his friends would be handling it. My mother and neighbors once tried to make a complaint against him, and the Col, essentially said "I know Brian, and i am not hearing of this".


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know what they would do but try the FBI. Your fathers buddies probably don't go that high up.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, I'd have reacted poorly to that. Probably would have started by punching him in the mouth on the spot/slamming him in the head with the nearest heavy object. Friends will be there and you can meet up with them later, I'd move in with mom and start looking for ways of pressing charges with the police in the town your mom lives in.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

I agree with Pariswoodworking, if you can't get help locally, you go up the chain of command until you find someone who can help. Start with social services try the Family Domestic Violence Court.Then call the Attorney Generals office and tell them you need legal council. Should at least get you some kind of hearing. It makes a difference if you are the one calling. 
If it come to needing law enforcement help. if your dad is a local cop, go to the county, if your dad is county go to state, if your dad is state, talk to the governors office. Find out who is the Col. boss and talk to him, better yet find out who presides over his cols. boss. You have to learn not to take no for an answer. Then there is always the press, write a letter asking for help to the editor of your local paper. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. Even presidents get taken down when they don't play by the rules.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Newbie, I hope you don't mind but I asked a friend from another forum about your situation. He is a retired offcer from Arizona and he suggested that you should contact any agency above the one your father is in (just as Putnam said). He also suggested that you document every incident you can. Doctors, nurses, and teachers are required to document and report any suspected abuse. He said a teacher or administrator that you trust and who knows anything that happed to you can be a lot of help. He also said that child protective agencies are child first advocates and should help you above him. If you have any proof (witnesses, injuries, ect.) of the things that your father did, document them (time, date, ect. if possible) He also said that some of these incidents sound a little fishy like the armed guard. He said that this is highly unusual and is usually reserved for protective custody or a witness that may be in danger. He is a little suspicious that you may just be out for revenge (which he said was a crime) (he has probably seen several incidents like that) but for the most part he believes you. and I believe you 100%. He said that school would be the best place to start. Try to get as much evidence that you can and you may have a good chance of getting out of there and possible getting a bad cop off the streets.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Newbie,
If the local police are in on this violence against you, call Social Services AND the State Police. They will investigate impartially. Go to them, don't call. You need to get out of a dangerous situation before it turns into something worse. Bring your mother with you…


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your cats and the cruel way in which it was done. I hope that you (and the third cat) can get away to safety. No one should have to live in fear from those who should be their protectors. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm awful sorry for your cats. That is no way to do things and I'm sorry about all of the other as well. I hope that you can find some help for your situation before something worse will happen.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Paris: You're right on the guard part, I do not remember 100% on the armed portion of it; however, I do remember a couple big burly looking guys following me around whereever I went(I remember I went to the bathroom once, and not only did I have to leave the door open, he stood right outside the door…) So it is quite possible they weren'tarmed, however I do remember that they were all hospital security, sitting right outside the door. By being regular hospital security, I would assume they were armed, however I am not 100% on THAT fact.
--I have been documenting everything, emailing it off to my mother, to leave a bit of a "paper trail", I am constantly recording on my phone, so I can get him saying the stuff.

I do I think i am going to write an email to the local new's station. Then atleast they might start sniffing around this so-called "public defender."

Thank you guys for all the support. I can't tell you how awkward it was sitting in the living room without my 2 lap cats crawling all over me/sitting in their favourite spots.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

It occurred to me last night - I am reasonably sure that vet offices are not supposed to put down healthy animals. It might be worth mentioning this to the local news station as that might be something they want to investigate too.

Hang in there.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. like Elisabeth said : hang in there…........

And use Lj to vent and talk about it. Time will heal…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Elizabeth; since my father knows the Animal Control Officer, he probably took them to the pound to have them gassed fro free….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I second Thomas use L J we will be here for you even though many of us can´t be at your side
we can be here to suport you with an ear or two and I can see from the above comment´s
that there is many who seems to know your systems well over there about what to do

hang in there , there is 30000 L J´s your old man don´t control 
my advice to you even though you ain´t 18 is get out of there faster than you can spell Lumber Jock 
into another state 
if he ever follow you there you get a real good chance to nail him by the law/police
sorry my English doesn´t match what I try to say

best wishes and take care

Dennis


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Re:*newbiewoodworker* says
I do I think i am going to write an email to the local new's station. Then atleast they might start sniffing around this so-called "public defender."
----
You should use the press as a last resort. There is a way things need to happen, if you wish to successfully change your living conditions. Press will be disinclined to take any notice of anything, especially if it is just some kid complaining about his dad. However if some one other than you where to report this, maybe some one in a position of authority, it would receive a lot more attention. Talk to your school guidance councilor, tell them your dad had your cats killed and that you don't feel safe around him. If that does not work call the Attorney Generals office and tell them. Explain to them how your dad is abusing his position of authority to deflect attention away from himself. If you have any documentation on your Aspergers, explain to them that he doesn't know how to properly care for you, and is not providing the stable environment you need to succeed.

P.S. Another thing you may want to try, if there is a divorce pending, is talking to your moms lawyer.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Denis: I do follow your english; its not as bad as you think . Yea, I do intend to be out ASAP.

Put: True. What I was originally intending to do was simply email them simply regarding how the cops were called that night on his father, yet he used his authority to redirect them towards the victim. Nothing past that point really.
--Its so mild to be honest, that most people wouldn't even notice… however my father likes to make a habbit of going to shrinks where you never walk out without some cockamaimy diagnosis… He had one try to tell me I was extremely ADHD… If I were extremely ADHD how could I have my day consist of woodworking, studying, listening to classical music, and Honours/Early Enrollment Program(EEP; college in highschool) courses. 
----I do comunicate with him through my mother. Some law is, that we can't officially talk, because it might make things a "conflict of interest" and then my father could say they are telling me to make his life hell. He claims already I ruined his life…

I might just write another letter to this judge. I wrote one back in January, but that judge threw it out, because my father and grandfather essentially told them I was, forgive my lack of discretion, a SPED. They claim I am one of those kids who, and again, I don't mean to sound cruel/insensitive, but, sits in a chair all day, and twitches, saying only a few words.
--Since this is now in appeal, with a justice, I might even go as far as to ask for a meeting, to see if we can't get him out.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Putnam is right. The press will probably just ignor you if you go to them by yourself. Try to find a teacher that you know who may know someone who works at the paper. When I was in highschool, there was 2 teachers who used to work at the paper (I think one still occasionally writes stories for the paper) one was an english teacher. the other was a journalism teacher. Teachers like this would be a great place to start if you decide to go public with your fathers deeds.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Your father and grandfather are both insensitive. They obviously don't hold much reverence for animal life. You only have one more year to go before you can legally be on your own. I suspect things are not going smoothly between you and them. Just try to tough it out. We can't choose our parents. All we can do is try to outsmart them. I have a different problem; I'm 76 and my kids and grandkids are trying to outsmart me and doing a pretty good job at it.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

No offence Ron, and I don't direct this at you at all, but, us kids do have the luxury of choosing the nursing home..  lol. But you're right, things are not at all smooth with them.

Paris: Ill be honest, I don't really wanna go to a teacher, I don't want to burden them. But, like I said, I might just, for the hellavit send off an email to our channel's "I-Team" a particular portion who specifically likes to turn government official's careers upside down. I am not saying it will work. But you never never know if you will hit the jackpot without first pulling the lever.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I understand not wanting to burden them but if it comes to a point that you need they're help, ask them. Most of them won't mind and will do everything they can to help you.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Re:
*newbiewoodworker* says:
But, like I said, I might just, for the hellavit send off an email to our channel's "I-Team"

Not doing things in the proper order can have BAD consequences, And leave you with out remedy should the other steps fail. 
The media would rather have the story that they (the media) are your last hope, rather than just a shot in the dark.

What would happen if your dad found out you went to the media? You should have some protection in place beforehand, or at least have it on record that you tried to.

Would you deprive your guidance councilors their job? They get paid to help students, and are legally obligated to do so.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree with PutnamEco. Telling someone at school is not a burden on them. They work in a school because they want to help kids. Many of them will have experience helping kids with difficult situations. Some of the more perceptive teachers whom you interact with regularly probably already have suspicions that you have stressful situations at home. And teachers have lots of resources to rely on for just these types of situations.

Give it a try - talk to someone at school and see how they respond. If you don't like the response, you can talk to someone else. You deserve better treatment than you're getting, and the first step is to let others know what's going on.

I was in a verbally abusive (foster-ish) home in my young teens and seriously considered running away, but I had nowhere to go. I didn't know that I could talk to someone at school who might make it better. I don't want to see you make the same decision to suffer in silence that I did.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Newbie: I have to agree with Putnam also. My wife is a teacher and she can usually tell when a student is having problems at home. Go to your Guidance counselor. You don't have to go and ask them to report your dad, but just go talk to them like you have with us. Explain your situation and tell them you don't know what to do at this point. They should know the right people to talk to and the right steps to take. I realize that you don't want to be a "burden" on anyone, but at some point you have to let other people help. And by going to your counselor, you will have more documentation to help your case. Good luck, stay strong and keep the messages coming so we know how you are doing!!!!


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. I might just do that. Would it be worth me trying to write another letter, except to the chief justice that is now taking care of the appeal?

But, another thing he did today, I have been out the past couple days. This whole thing has caused me a bit of a stress migraine. He told me, with a grin on his face, that he is withholding calling me out sick, so that I get in trouble. I mean, every 8hrs or 10hrs(whatever the directions are) I am popping 600-800mg of ibupropen(family doctors have given that dosage the okay) just to dull the, what I would call, migraine.. just a dull(when on the stuff) ache throughout the entire top front part of my head(pre-frontal cortex area, roughly.)

That just goes to show how much of an arse he is.

I have a bit of an "IN" with my school psychologist, shes gotten to know me over the past year and a half.. So I might just write her off an email, requesting a meeting.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea. Also you could let her know that you've been home sick with stress headaches (sounds like that to me, but I'm no doctor) for the last few days - then at least the reason for your absence is on record somewhere.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, talk to her and also maybe a meeting with the principal. I don't know how your school works but when I was in highschool, the principal could excuse absances if they were for good reasons. Explain your situation to him. He may just forget you were ever absent.

Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

You are getting a lot of good advice, but what you need is HELP. Tell someone at school, your church (or A church-the bigger the better. More resources and clout). Look for local resources like battered woemen's centers. See if they could provide protectection. These bastards are loonies and you are NOT safe. Your mom may be too terrified to be of much help; don't blame her.

Until this is resolved, keep a low profile. Keep a lid on it, keep quiet and out of the way, don't argue or be confrontational. Find a friend to keep the other cat for awhile if possible, but say nothing about it. At your age this is hard to do-keeping quiet, etc-but do it anyway for your safety. If you need immediate help, call the State Police and tell them WHY you are calling them instead of the locals. Get Help.

I'm so damned mad I'm shaking as I write this. I want you to rember something and keep it with you forever: There's not a damn thing wrong with YOU. You were right about Einstein and the others. A little touch of Asperger's Syndrome never hurt anyone. It's an indicator of high IQ. You are an intelligent, articulate, talented, and focused young man. When this is over, try not to get bitter. As Bubbyboy says, lots of lessons about how NOT to be a father.

Take care, beware, stay in touch. You have friends here.

Steve


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

My heart goes out to you for being 17 and having imperfect parents. Don't do anything self-destructive, life gets better. I have a few questions about the situation before the cats were put down (at a vets?). How long did you have the cats? How long were you and the cats living with your father? How much of a mess did the bowel problem create? How much were the vet bills and medicine? Male cats? Are you saying that your father never commented on the cats before he put them down (no warning)? Why did he spare one of the cats? I've have had a healthy, normal, fixed male cat that became intolerable to live with and I *like* cats. I'm not saying your father isn't an ass, just that I need those answers/details before I'd consider him a *psychotic* ass. -Jack


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Man.

Have you looked into the possibility, feasibility, practicality of petitioning the Courts, to become an Emancipated Minor ??

Good luck.

Just … terrible.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe I am missing something here.

If newbiewoodworker is a minor and "WE"here are mostly "ADULTS" here at lumberjocks, should WE be doing the ADULT thing and finding out what city/state he lives and doing the ADULT thing (protecting minors) and reporting this post to the STATE child welfare or STATE Police for further investigation.

Since when is it the responsibility of a minor to protect him/herself from an ADULT!!!!!!!!

This post by newbiewoodworker should be reported to the State authorities once WE determine what State/city he lives in and WE should be doing our figgin job of protecting the youth of the nation and stop expecting them to fend for themselves. Rob


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^if you PM me your e-mail address and details, newbie, I will contact you from my governmental email. From there, I'll make something happen. Don't take my offer lightly, as I will make some phone calls if you set this ball rolling.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Newbie, please contact Bertha, do not wait. Get this resolved now so you can move into adulthood with a better outlook on life. Rob


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. Sorry, been dealing with the fact that my grandfather has essentially been emailing me saying they are going to subpoena me to this divorce hearing just to make me sweat.

Thanks Rob for trying to look out for me.

Bertha, Ill PM you.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I have contacted you on your provided account. Consider carefully what I said in the message.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Newbie, don't sweat. Just keep getting all the evidence you can so that you can get away from your father.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I sent you back a PM. It'll make sense when you read it.

Paris: Kinda scared about taking that first step. Sometimes it just seems like wedging the chair under the door handle and keeping the baseball bat(ever since my grandfather choked me, I ensure I have it sitting next to me) next to my computer is so much easier…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

real friends are hard to find
and are few and far between

many are in the end acquaintances

if going to your mothers house is safer and better for you
that would be my choice to start

why stay in that town
if it is not good for you

safety first

good friends will be happy you are better

thank you *rob and al*


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I think I will just wait until the court HOPEFULLY rules within the month…

Yes thank you guys.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, do whatever you think would be best. If the ruleing doesn't turn out good, keep what we all said in mind.

Stay safe and I hope everything works out for the best really soon.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thats how they do it scare people so they don´t dare to take the first step
so they can ceep on with making it a living hell for the fammilly 
untill they are completly nervewrecks unsecure on everything 
I´m sure there is some here on L J that can tell you how they do it alot better than me 
ceep us updated so we know you are ok

Dennis


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Denis, Ill try to keep you guys updated.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Re:
*newbiewoodworker* says:
I think I will just wait until the court HOPEFULLY rules within the month…

What are you hoping the court will rule? Since you are in your fathers custody now, there is a good chance you will be his custody after a divorce.

YOU have nothing to fear from the judge/court. If you feel you will have a hard time expressing yourself under pressure, a letter may be the best way for you to express yourself. It may at least give you a better chance to sit down and and collect your thoughts and have a better idea of how to present them to the judge.

Next time they threaten you with a subpena turn it around on them and tell them you hope they do, so you can tell the judge all they have been putting you through. (You would probably do well saving/printing any threatening emails) The judge will really like the fact that your dad had your pets killed…


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Gary; Unfortunately military isn't in the cards at this very moment. I am only 16.5, and I wish to finish highschool, and hopefully go to Law School. I might very well do it after I get a degree; however I will have to cross that bridge down the road.

Putnam: Thanks for being there through this; I am hoping that the court will give me placement with my mother. 
-I realize I have nothing to fear, however they are threatening they will have their lawyer essentially grill me, just to make me uncomfortable. 
--I have already told them "Ill be awaiting the subpoena" because I also told them, that EVERYTHING they have done will come out. I forward all of the emails to my mother who forwards them to her lawyer. However I do intend to print a couple of em out.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

It will be many years until that happens; I don't intend to do anything until atleast I get my Masters ... so ehhh a "few" years.. lol.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've spent a lot of money on education and I'm not military. However, I'd probably do that in reverse; pursue the military while you're young and let them help out with the advanced degrees. Depending upon which masters level education you're planning to pursue, they can be quite expensive. Grants/stipends are available in certain disciplines but I still had to take out student loans on top of mine. Just a thought. I'm sure there are plenty of people here that have done it both ways who'd be happy to provide suggestions.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

newbie; sorry that you couldn't say goodbye to your cats.that is pretty cruel to you and your animals. keep to your self and bide your time, untill your 18. good luck


----------

